# Weber Slingbow By LVO (copy)



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hi guys,
today i open my mail to find a very pleasant surprise, a box? hmmmm what cold this be, it was a package from LVO, i knew it had to be a slingshot................. once i opened the package i looked it over as i usually do, i appreciate craftsmanship! i have to say wow, very well done Larry, i remember seeing this ss a while back, it has a unique design to me, so it interested me. now i am the proud owner! it is a nicely done piece of Oak from a drawer front, it had a BLO bath and finished in floor wax. i have had problems with hammer grip in my past, due to.......... ok i am getting older lol, getting and shooting this sling explained the hammer grip problem to me, the handle is thinner than most i have handled, plus it has the small swell center on the handle, it fit my hand really comfortably, and it shoots just as comfortable and accurate, as accurate as my other slings. i know that LVO is reluctant to show his work? and this leaves me with the question of WHY? my friend it is a pleasure to own and shot your work, as i think anyone would. thank you LVO............... WOW!

NICE ERGOS







the BLO brought the grain out nicely







i'm not sure if this is a BH attachment method, but i have been wanting to try it and i have to say i love it, it makes it an any side shooter







whats next for display LVO? you do great work!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like you got a fine slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work LVO! Those are the Bill Hays OTT Slots. If you like shootin OTT you'll love this attachment . Shoots NICE! You will see very soon.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words newcon! hope you enjoy shooting it.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LVO said:


> Thanks for the kind words newcon! hope you enjoy shooting it.


its old school............. i love old school!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Nice work LVO! Those are the Bill Hays OTT Slots. If you like shootin OTT you'll love this attachment . Shoots NICE! You will see very soon.


yup been shooting this afternoon, between the attachment and the latex its remarkably smooth


----------

